# Баян ЕРМАК



## dengrigo (30 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте,

Подскажите, пожалуйста, баяны ЕРМАК выпускались в разных моделях или только в одной? Можете привести характеристики баяна?

Знакомые предлагают посмотреть и купить (недорого) баян, но он в другой области (ехать далековато), а фото нет и не могут сделать (у бабушки дома баян). Баяну лет 30, не меньше.. говорят в хорошем состоянии был.

Заранее благодарю за ответы!


----------



## grigoriys (30 Сен 2016)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6889.html
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-5564.html


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Сен 2016)

dengrigo писал:


> Баяну лет 30, не меньше.. говорят в хорошем состоянии был.


Ключевое слово- БЫЛ. 

У Вас в доме есть Этюд. Уверяю- он не хуже.


----------



## dengrigo (30 Сен 2016)

Спасибо всем за комментарии!


----------



## zet10 (1 Окт 2016)

Денис! А может надо немного остыть?тяга купить хороший баян это здорово, но в голове то "чехарда"!Вы не спешите, почитайте материалы, взвесьте все за и против!для этого нужно время, обдумайте пару-тройку месяцев не спешно, читая материалы и вдумываясь,желательно ещё ездить и тестировать инструменты самому,а не слушать и доверять Клоунам-Шутам в Ютюбе, потому что самый захудалый студентишка может под руководством здравого человека выложить Вам такой ролик в Ютюбе, что Вы забудите обо всем на свете и захотите купить именно "этот" Баян!. ..А так Вы простите Меня,но Вы болтаетесь как Г...в проруби от "Ясной поляны" до ""Вельтмейстера",от "Юпитера" до "Ермака", так и на дно уйти не долго.


----------



## dengrigo (1 Окт 2016)

Не поймите меня неправильно. Я же не говорил, что "горю", и срочно хочу купить... я сказал, что хочу до Нового года подыскать себе (и сыну) инструмент. Вот я и спрашиваю о том, и об ином экземпляре. Это же не воспрещается? Вдруг найдется стоящий экземпляр?
И.. Как я понял, если вдруг найдется хороший экземпляр, то нужно будет оперативно принять решение. Вот я и готовлюсь, рыщу.

И за это время, что я с нуля интересуюсь, благодаря участникам форума, я узнал много интересного, плюс старые темы читаю. 

И я понял, что на первом этапе Этюда вполне сыну достаточно. Но я хочу поощрить его самостоятельные занятия и приобрести инструмент (именно баян) по-лучше.

Я НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЮ О БАЯНАХ. 
Поэтому и использую данную площадку для получения знаний.


----------



## dengrigo (1 Окт 2016)

Остыть... Очень хороший совет. Надо все взвесить, но не упустить случая, если представится...


----------



## zet10 (1 Окт 2016)

Вас понял! А с другой стороны когда "горишь" надо брать,а то все потухнет,,,, ну а кто не обжигался? В этом ни чего зазорного нет!все правильно делаете,начните с малого и придёте к большему! В противном случае можете вообще перегореть и через два месяца на все плюнуть!так что шибко голову пока не морочьте, в пределах 10 т.в можно купить себе нормальный, рабочий Тульский Баян!


----------



## dengrigo (1 Окт 2016)

Скрестив пальцы, смотрю как сын осваивает правую клавиатуру... Молча завидую. Смотрю уроки на Ютуб с целью самому начать обучение.
Если получится, подыскав лучший баян, поощрю его.. а Этюд сдам в комиссионный магазин. А нет, так пока с Этюдом поживем))

Если будут варианты - обязательно сообщите мне))


----------



## zet10 (1 Окт 2016)

Желаю Вам покупи удачного баяна,а сыну успехов и желания в освоении инструмента!За сим откланиваюсь,так как все вроде уже понятно в Вашем вопросе.


----------



## glory (1 Окт 2016)

Человек горит желанием. Термин горения - три месяца. Это понятно. Только почему у всего форума голова должна болеть от вопросов на которые человек мог бы найти ответы, если б не только горел но и читал... А так хорошая тактика - я напрягаю всех, а сам ничего не делаю...


----------



## dengrigo (1 Окт 2016)

Если вас напрягает процесс ответов, не отвечайте. Разве это "обязаловка"?
Если форум или некоторые его разделы "только для своих" или для определенных вопросов, то надо сделать закрытую регистрацию или по приглашению.
Форум читаю, но не все находится или что-то остается непонятным.. На форуме не так давно. Спрашивая, всегда благодарю за ответ.

Почему голова должна у кого то болеть 

Надеюсь, что никого не обидел своими вопросами..


----------



## vev (1 Окт 2016)

*dengrigo*,

Денис, как мне кажется, Ваша активность, размазанная по многим-многим темам, действительно выглядит как-то несколько чересчур активной 

К сожалению, эта беда многих и многих форумов: новички в последнюю очередь обычно читают архивы и ищут ответы там. Все, почему-то, сразу кидаются к клавиатуре и строчат запросы/вопросы. 

Если бы Вы завели свою отдельную тему и дальше вопрошали в ней, было бы все более цивильно... 


Или я плохо искал, или Вы не озвучили ценовую планку. Все ж сразу упрется в деньги. Конечно же "Юпитер" будет предпочтительнее и по звуку и по качеству механики. Но и ценник отличается от Этюда примерно в сто раз.


----------



## vvz (1 Окт 2016)

dengrigo () писал:

ИМХО: Всё просто: покупать дорогой инструмент - смысла пока нет (надо еще разобраться и начать что-то понимать в своих предпочтениях), покупать класса Этюд (который уже есть) - тем более смысла нет. 
Реальных варианта два: 
1. БУ немец 70 - 80х (уже писАл). 100% сын будет доволен. Да и Вы... поначалу. Ну-таки да, это кнопочный аккордеон
2. БУ цельнопланочный двухголосый, тульский или московский... Это уже наш "русский" звук, "баянный"...

Но в обоих случаях лучше иметь мастера (профилактика, и вообще...). Или брать уже у мастера, это нормально. 
Ну а там, через год - два уже и придет какое-то понимания и звука, и качества, и механики.
Удачи!


----------



## dengrigo (1 Окт 2016)

Спасибо за совет!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (1 Окт 2016)

dengrigo (01.10.2016, 14:36) писал:


> Спасибо за совет!


 Не за что! А вот Вам ещё совет - не слушайте всяких советчиков с дорогими инструментами. Опыта у них не больше Вашего, зато есть власть в местных краях. Им очень трудно пройти мимо и вообще ничего не отвечать. А я последую своему совету и не буду Вам ничего советовать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Окт 2016)

vev/ писал:


> *dengrigo*


*Евгений, я так вас понимаю!  Бегать по десятку тем, чтобы окучить себе в мозгу хотелки товарища- работёнка та ещё.

В одной из тем ценовая планка была. 30 тр плюс- минус. И исконное баянное звучание. И отсутствие опыта. 

Я всё это переварил и советовал Московский Заказной Готовый. Цельные планки, хорошая механика, убойный звук.

Потом чехарда метаний завела товарища в иные края и иные темы...*


----------



## glory (1 Окт 2016)

dengrigo (01.10.2016, 12:19) писал:


> Если вас напрягает процесс ответов, не отвечайте. Разве это "обязаловка"?Данет,


Да нет, не напрягает... Но Вы забываете, что есть люди, которые сидят на ТРАФИКЕ. И они тратят СВОИ личные деньги, когда читают ВАШУ белиберду...


----------



## dengrigo (1 Окт 2016)

Что то вы все как вороны на меня налетели... если бы я задавал все вопросы в одной теме, то получился бы "винегрет", что для любого модерируемого форума - доп. работа для модераторов - чистить/разделять темы/дискуссии. 
Я старался задавать соответствующие вопросы в соответствующих темах, в качестве продолжения ведущихся дискуссий. 
С точки зрения модерирования и развития форума - все правильно - темы оживают, поисковики обновляют данные, чаще посетители попадают на страницы ресурса. Говорю так, потому что сам моделировал много форумов.

Чтобы закончить "белиберду", прошу модераторов удалить мои белибердовые сообщения, которые засорили форум или кушают чрезмерно трафик.

Если кого то обидел - искренне прошу прощения. На форум пришел за информацией, ответами и уж точно не ради конфликтных и поучительных нотаций.


----------

